# Dreggsta made it to MIMB...



## Masher

Welcome Dre... Now post some pics of the Kitty. :rockn:


----------



## dreggsta




----------



## dreggsta




----------



## dreggsta




----------



## dreggsta




----------



## dreggsta




----------



## dreggsta




----------



## dreggsta




----------



## dreggsta




----------



## dreggsta




----------



## dreggsta




----------



## dreggsta




----------



## dreggsta




----------



## dreggsta




----------



## dreggsta




----------



## dreggsta




----------



## dreggsta




----------



## FABMAN

That's a big Kitty. Something tells me kitty don't go out in the dark. kitty get scared. lol


----------



## IBBruin

What was that vibration I just felt? Could it be the Brutes trembling in fear?


----------



## Yesterday

no, sire.


----------



## bayou_boy_22

Nice pics.


----------



## phreebsd

Good looking bike!
MudTech lifts rock.


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper

Welcome man! Nice Kitty!


----------



## dreggsta

FABMAN said:


> That's a big Kitty. Something tells me kitty don't go out in the dark. kitty get scared. lol


kitty not scared. kitty don't care. daddy making a new light set up. kitty just waiting. kitty smash!


----------



## Polaris425

haha! NICE! :rockn: Glad to have some bad *** cats here!!! I sure hope you are going to make it w/ masher to the Labor Day ride @ Rocks Bottom!


----------



## dreggsta

he told me about it last night. sounds like a good alternative to red creek.


----------



## dreggsta

:34h yeh, sorry for duplicating the pics. i got a lil confused at 1 in the mornin! feel free to delete the ones you feel necessary.:rockn:


----------



## Masher

Dre it's defenitely an alternative if Red Creek is a bit burnt out. Mudtech is a sponsor here and you can drop them a post in the sponsor section even though you have them on speed dial... LOL. You will be an asset to the Cat section for sure.


----------



## bruteman

Thats a nice lookin cat


----------



## 08GreenBrute

thats a good looking Arctic cat


----------



## lg07brute

inside thought: (DAM, thats a nice lookin kitty cat!) Actually comment: (Not impressed.) :bigok:


----------



## Masher

I'll tell you one thing that bike can mud fo sho.


----------



## Polaris425

Well he's def. not affraid to....... hell........ I cant do it........... I cant bring myself to say it...........




















LET HER EAT :rockn:




**** I cant belive I said it....... :bigok:


----------



## Masher

LOL... When someones had too many beers and is stuck in a hole saying that leads to broken stuff usually. lol..


----------



## FABMAN

dreggsta said:


> kitty not scared. kitty don't care. daddy making a new light set up. kitty just waiting. kitty smash!


lol cant wait to see kitty with lights:rockn:


----------



## dreggsta

as much as i love riding at night i don't like it lol. accidents & breakage like to happen the most at night. i never had an issue but see it & hear about it too much. depth perception is it's worst at night. ...& for my riding style i like too have it at it's optimum.


----------



## IBBruin

Polaris425 said:


> **** I cant believe I said it....... :bigok:




me either


----------



## RDWD

Polaris425 said:


> Well he's def. not affraid to....... hell........ I cant do it........... I cant bring myself to say it...........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LET HER EAT :rockn:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> **** I cant belive I said it....... :bigok:


 

Booooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## Masher

HATERS!


----------



## Polaris425

haha... Ya'll know Im only doing it to bust mashers chops a little.... lol



It's still a faux pas....


----------



## 650Brute

I'll Say it.....

:rockn:


----------



## Masher

Aint nutin wrong with being a little country with all you citly slickers it's tough sometimes.


----------



## Masher

Dre don't like to ride at night because I ran him over on the Brute during our last night ride. ROTFLMAO..... Dre you know you my boy. I'm as full of **** as a Christmas turkey. Everyone seems to like it though.


----------



## Guest

Awesome looking cat!


----------



## coker6365

Andre', you pimpin the MIMB now??? How about making the trip to Mud Creek this weekend dude!!!


----------

